# Geschwindigkeit Internet/Heimnetzwerk



## pille77 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich wlan, internet und heimnetzwerk. Und zwar hab ich folgendes problem wenn ich in meinem Heimnetzwerk via wlan Daten verschicke komme ich auf ca.10 mb/s bei einer 150 mbit/s Verbindung. Ob das nun gut, normal oder schlecht ist keine Ahnung. Wenn ich aber daten über das internet Runterlade komme ich maximal auf 1.5 - 2 mb/s bei einer VDSL 50er Leitung. Klar ist das andere wlan geräte in der Umgebung die Leistung mindern aber müsste das dann nicht auch auf das Heimnetzwerk zutreffen ? Die angegebene Leistung von 50 mbit/s erreiche ich zu 95% mit dem über lan Angeschlossenen Computer, also liegt die Versprochene leistung seitens Telekom auch an. Wird da im Router zwischen Heimnetzwerk und Internet getrennt oder warum sind die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten hier so Unterschiedlich ? Hab bisher immer alles selbst Konfiguriert aber leider bin ich kein Profi auf dem Gebiet um die Leistung zu optimieren oder gar meinen Fehler hier zu sehen. Irgendwie lauf ich da beim grübeln immer gegen eine Wand

mfg.


----------



## danomat (6. Januar 2012)

1 pc mit WLAN erreicht nur 2mb/s internetdownload. 
Der 2. Pc mit WLAN 95% von deiner 50er Leitung. 

Kopieren von pc zu pc 10mb/s oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn es mit WLAN nicht funktioniert würde ich eher zu PowerLAN (dlan) raten, ist sowieso das beste.
Mfg


----------



## danomat (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn er 10mb/s von pc zu pc hat ist das WLAN voll in Ordnung. Vdsl 50 kann max 6,2mb/s. 

Erstma warten was er zur genauen Aufstellung sagt


----------



## robbe (6. Januar 2012)

Ist doch ganz einfach. Innerhalb des Netzwerkes schafft er mit W-Lan eine Geschwindigkeit von 10MB/s, was bei 150Mbit W-lan völlig in Ordung ist.
Wenn er was aus dem Netz lädt, schafft er aber mit dem W-lan PC nur 1,5-2Mb/s.
An der Leitung kanns nicht liegen, weil er mit dem Lan PC volle Geschwindigkeit erreicht.

Das Problem hab ich verstanden, erklären kann ichs mir aber nicht.


----------



## pille77 (6. Januar 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach. Innerhalb des Netzwerkes schafft er mit W-Lan eine Geschwindigkeit von 10MB/s, was bei 150Mbit W-lan völlig in Ordung ist.
> Wenn er was aus dem Netz lädt, schafft er aber mit dem W-lan PC nur 1,5-2Mb/s.
> An der Leitung kanns nicht liegen, weil er mit dem Lan PC volle Geschwindigkeit erreicht.
> 
> Das Problem hab ich verstanden, erklären kann ichs mir aber nicht.


 
Genau das meinte ich, vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt das ganze. Wenn ich daten im Heimnetzwerk verschicke komme ich auf 9-11 mb/s, verbunden ist ein Feststehender PC via lan und ein Notebook via Wlan. Über den Festen lan anschluss erreiche ich 5,5 MB/s internetdownloadleistung, nur mein Notebook kommt auf max 2mb/s.
Was mich daran verwirrt ist die Tatsache das über den selben Router im Heimnetzwerk die Leistung einer 50 mbit/s Leitung erreicht wird aber sobald ich Daten des Notebooks aus dem Netz runterlade ich maximal nur 2 mb/s erreiche. Die Frage wo sich mir stellt ist woran dies liegen könnte. Gibt es unterschiede zwischen Heimnetzwerk und Internet was die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit angeht ? Ich denke eher nicht, sicher ? Nein!

EDIT: Was evtl. noch wichtig ist das das notebook via Wlan mit n-standard verbunden ist und das netzwerk zwischen 150 mbit/s und 300 mbit/s schwankt, was ich aber aufgrund störfaktoren als normal betrachte. Die 150 mbit/s bleiben aber konstant gegeben.

mfg.


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

Sind irgendwelche Firewalls aktiv?

MfG Jimini


----------



## pille77 (6. Januar 2012)

Windows firewall + Zonealarm 10.1 free sind auf beiden Rechnern aktiv. Im Router ( speedport 723V ) selbst ist auch eine aktive, die man aber nicht abschalten kann. Was ich aber sicher weiss ist das trotz Zonealarm das phenomen auch ohne dieses Programm die leistung gemindert ist. Ich habe die firewalls erst installiert als das Problem schon bestand, zuvor nutzte ich nur die Windowsfirewall allein.


----------



## qkn (6. Januar 2012)

pille77 schrieb:


> Windows firewall + Zonealarm 10.1 free sind auf beiden Rechnern aktiv. Im Router ( speedport 723V ) selbst ist auch eine aktive, die man aber nicht abschalten kann. Was ich aber sicher weiss ist das trotz Zonealarm das phenomen auch ohne dieses Programm die leistung gemindert ist. Ich habe die firewalls erst installiert als das Problem schon bestand, zuvor nutzte ich nur die Windowsfirewall allein.


 
Gibt es noch andere W-Lans in der Umgebung die auf dem gleichen Kanal senden?

Als Tipp am Rande: Wenn du hinter nem Router hängst dann hau die FW raus, das macht nur mehr Arbeit als das es was bringt. Und wenn du schon unbedingt eine brauchst dann nimm die Windows ODER die von ZA. Aber eine im Router und zwei auf dem Rechner ist totaler Overhead und bringt auch nicht mehr.

- qkn


----------



## pille77 (6. Januar 2012)

Andere Accespoints sind in der Tat vorhanden, die Stören könnten, nur sollten die dann nicht auch die Leistung im Heimnetzwerk mindern ? Zugegeben eine Firewall würde reichen aber wirklich eine beeinträchtigung dadurch hab ich auch nicht. Zumal die von Windows auch nicht wirklich das ware ist und Zonealarm ist Freeware also ist meine Hoffnung das diese zwei sich irgendwie ergänzen. Nebenbei kann ich die Firewall im Router nicht Deaktivieren. Zu den störenden Wlans in der Umgebung, habe ich einen Kanal gewählt der nicht von diesen genutzt wird und wo ich ich den bestmöglichen Abstand zu den Kanälen habe.

mfg.


----------



## qkn (6. Januar 2012)

Hast du mal einen Test gemacht mit allen FWs deaktiviert (bis auf die im Router).

Mach das mal und dann einen Speedtest:

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

- qkn


----------



## pille77 (6. Januar 2012)

So hab mal beide firewall´s deaktiviert, nur leider ohne ergebnis.  ca. 12.000 kbit/s download und 7.900 kbit/s upload. Dagegen der lan PC 38.500 kbit/s down und 8.000 up.

mfg


----------



## danomat (6. Januar 2012)

Packt der lappi mit Kabel mehr übers inet?


----------



## pille77 (6. Januar 2012)

Meinst du nun über lan-kabel oder Netzstrom ? Egal soweit ich weiss hab ich es mal versucht, über den Netzstrom und lan-kabel, hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Aber nun wo ich so darüber nachdenke...kann es sein das er auch unter lan so langsam ist. Vielleicht liegt das problem gar nicht an dem wlan sondern wo anders...


----------



## danomat (7. Januar 2012)

Klar mein ich das lankabel. Wenns damit genauso langsam ist hat's nichts mit dem WLAN zu tun


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

So da ich mir selbst nicht mehr sicher war hab ich den eben nochmal via lan angeschlossen. 44.000 kbit/s down und 8.800 upload. Also unter lan ist alles in ordnung. Betrifft dann wohl doch nur das wlan. Nur woran könnte es denn liegen das via pc zu pc ich eine downloadgeschwindigkeit von 9-11 MB/s und nur meine Downloadgeschwindigkeit aus dem www auf 1.5-2 MB/s beträgt....grübel  Würden andere Wlangeräte in der Umgebung nur meine Internetdownloadleistung aber nicht meine Heinetzwerkleistung mindern ?

mfg


----------



## danomat (7. Januar 2012)

Probier mal das:  schieb mal was auf den lappi und danach zieh mal mit dem lappi 

Also einmal vom deskpc auf den lappi schieben und einmal mit dem lappi vom deskpc holen

Hatten das auf einer LAN schonmal. Ich konnte jemanden mit fullspeed auf den Rechner schieben. Aber wenn er von mir was holte ging fast gar nic


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

Da ich vor einer Woche meinen großen Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe und den laptop zur Datensicherung genutzt hatte weiss ich das ich mit ca 11 MB/s , mit Wlan versteht sich, vom lan Rechner saugen kann, umgekehrt also wenn ich daten wieder zurück ziehen will auf den über lan angechlossen Rechner komm ich auf 8-9 MB/s, etwas langsamer aber ich finde das noch als in Ordnung. Aber mal zu den Störfaktoren wie andere Wlan Geräte, würden die sich auch so massive auf das Heimnetzwerk auswirken oder sollte das eher das selbe sein wie daten aus dem Internet zu ziehen ?

mfg


----------



## danomat (7. Januar 2012)

Kein Einfluss. Ob nun heimnetz oder Internet is egal. Dein WLAN sendet auf einem Kanal. Ebtweder wird alles gestört oder gar nichts. 

Hat evtl jemand netlimiter oder so installiert? Da kann man die Datenrate für Programme festlegen. 

Schonmal verschiedene Browser genutzt?


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

Netlimiter o.ä. ist/wurde darauf nicht installiert. Verschiedene Browser nur zwei IE und Firefox, beide das selbe Ergebnis.Könnte es vielleicht am Router liegen ? Irgendwo muss ja scheinbar zwischen Heimnetzwerk und Internet getrennt werden.


----------



## danomat (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch den 723v Typ b und wüsste nicht wo man da heimnetz und Internet trennen könnte. 

Oder is deine signalstärke auf schwach gestellt?  Verstell evtl mal den Kanal


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

Also hab nun verschiedene Kanäle und Signalstärken versucht, die signalstärken des Routers sowie des notebooks, leider ohne erfolg. So langsam zweifel ich schon das die karte wirklich N standard macht wenn ich nicht aber die 300 mbit/s als beweiss sehen würde  So langsam zweifel ich schon fakten an die aber gegeben sind grml...


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Du kannst sonst auch mal testen, ob es ein Softwareproblem ist, indem du ein Linux-Livesystem bootest (beispielsweise Ubuntu). So ein Livesystem _müsste_ deinen WLAN-Adapter erkennen können, wenn es nicht gerade ein exotischer Chip ist. So könntest du relativ unkompliziert herausfinden, ob es an einer Einstellung deines Rechners liegt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

hm....das wäre auch eine möglichkeit. Der Wlan adapter ist ein Intel Centrino Wireless N 1030, ist der eher standard oder schon exotisch ? Handeln tut es sich im allg. um das X6819 pcgh edition notebook. Was heisst livesystem ? Habe mit linux null erfahrung bisher. Soll das ein selfbootsystem sein ? Also Bootet dies von Disc, also ohne Installation ?

mfg.

EDIT: Hab das mal runtergeladen und gebrannt nur kann ich dieses Ubuntu nicht von CD starten das hängt sich beim starten der CD auf hm..... es läd zwar sachen und wechselt zu einem Rosa/pink farbenen bild aber danach nur Dos-text und fertig. Ein zusätzliches betriebssystem wollte ich ungern zum Testen installieren. Dann könnte ich auch gleich win7 neu aufsetzen...Habe nebenbei die 64bit variante runtergeladen oder müsste es die 32bit version sein ?


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Richtig, ein Livesystem bootet von einem Datenträger (CD, DVD, USB-Stick) und läuft nur im RAM. Am Datenbestand der Festplatte wird also nichts verändert.
Die Intel-Adapter werden im Allgemeinen sehr gut von Linux unterstützt, da sie sehr weit verbreitet sind. Ein ISO-Image von Ubuntu bekommst du unter Download | Ubuntu . Dieses Image brennst du danach auf eine CD (vorher _nicht_ entpacken, sondern im Brennprogramm einfach die entsprechende Option à la "Image auf CD brennen" auswählen) und bootest dann von dieser CD. Vorher musst du eventuell noch deine Bootreihenfolge so ändern, dass von CD gebootet wird. Danach kannst du im Bootmenü auswählen, dass du nicht installieren, sondern Ubuntu nur ausprobieren möchtest.
Sollte es mit dem WLAN und Ubuntu Probleme geben, kannst du entweder unter WLAN nachschauen oder hier um Hilfe bitten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

hm....ok werde nochmal die obenstehende Version runterladen und es damit versuchen. Mit der 64bit version kam ich nicht bis zur auswahl ob Demo oder Installation. Werd das sofern es funktioniert mal testen und dann wieder berichten. 

mfg.


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

Die Ubuntu-Images haben manchmal Probleme mit hohen Brenngeschwindigkeiten. Du kannst testweise das Image etwas langsamer Brennen, dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

Also zwei versionen gingen nicht brenn grad noch eine mit 8x, hoffe das es daran liegt. Die zwei anderen CD´s haben sich immer mit folgendem bild aufgehangen:

EDIT: Hat nicht geklappt mit dem Bild

Ob das nun an der zu schnell gebrannten CD liegt kein plan. Werd ich gleich mal Testen wenn die mit 8fach gebrannte CD fertig ist. Nur irgendwas sagt mir das es wohl nicht daran liegt 

mfg


----------



## pille77 (7. Januar 2012)

So ich denke so gehts mit dem Bild....

EDIT: So das mit dem langsamen brennen und dem Bild einfügen/anhängen hat nicht geklappt. Kann das so zumindest leider nicht Testen, wobei es mich schon interessiert hätte ob es dadurch besser, gleich oder schlechter wäre mit der Übertragungsleistung.


----------



## qkn (7. Januar 2012)

Versuchs mal damit, das andere ist doch keine LiveCD sondern die normale install.

KNOPPIX Linux Live CD

- qkn


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

qkn schrieb:


> Versuchs mal damit, das andere ist doch keine LiveCD sondern die normale install.
> KNOPPIX Linux Live CD
> - qkn


 Hm, seit wann bietet das Installations-Image keine Live-Option mehr an?

MfG Jimini


----------



## qkn (7. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Hm, seit wann bietet das Installations-Image keine Live-Option mehr an?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Tut es das? Dann muss ich mich entschuldigen, ich hab zulange kein Linux mehr installiert, das letzte mal als 'lenny' noch testing war 

- qkn


----------



## Jimini (7. Januar 2012)

qkn schrieb:


> Tut es das? Dann muss ich mich entschuldigen, ich hab zulange kein Linux mehr installiert, das letzte mal als 'lenny' noch testing war
> - qkn


 Zumindest das Image 10.10 amd64 bietet mir nach einer kurzen Weile die Möglichkeit zwischen "Try" und "Install".

@pille77: ich stelle dir mal das Image online, Link kommt gleich via PN.

MfG Jimini


----------



## pille77 (9. Januar 2012)

Vielen dank Jimini, hab die datei, 10.10 amd64 , runtergeladen, werd das die Tage mal Testen da ich das notebook momentan nicht zur hand habe. Gibt es da eigentlich was besonderes zu beachten ? Also ist dort ein Browser integriert ? Und wie stelle ich das Wlan dort ein ? 

mfg.


----------



## pille77 (11. Januar 2012)

So hab das Image von Dir heut mal getestet und es ging. Ich habe nur nun ein anderes problem wie kann ich dort meinen Router suchen zum verbinden ? Ich komme zwar in ein menü wo ich wired/wireless... angezeigt bekomme wenn ich auf "wireless" gehe müsste ich dort BSSID und Mac-Adressen eingeben plus verschlüsselung usw. Kann man den Router nicht Automatisch suchen und anzeigen lassen, win7 ähnlich ? Oder muss ich dort ne mac-adresse vom router eingeben, aber was wäre dann die clone-mac-adresse? 

Sorry aber kenne mich mit linux überhaupt nicht aus.

mfg.


----------

